# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Wie gebruikt er Ignatia amara (dr Vogel) tegen depressie?

## Agnetha

Hallo,

Voor mijn studie ben ik opzoek naar iemand die *Ignatia Amara van Dr. Vogel* gebruikt. Hiervoor moet ik iemand kort intervieuwen, dit kan gewoon via de mail. De gegevens worden geheel anoniem en alleen voor de studieopdracht gebruikt. Ze zullen nergens gepubliceerd worden.
Ben jij deze persoon of ken je iemand die dit middel gebruikt, dan hoor ik dit graag via dit forum of via mijn email
[email protected]

Alvast hartelijk dank voor de moeite,

Groetjes Agnetha

----------

